# Chartering in Naples Italy?



## hlev00 (Apr 8, 2011)

Any experience chartering out of Naples as opposed to Procidia or Solerno? It seems slightly more removed to charter out of Naples, but easier as no hassle with the transfers to Procidia or Solerno.


----------

